# brown stringy discharge



## glasgow girl (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi girls im half way throught this nightmare of 2 week wait and due to test Thursday.19thOct

I noticed a cple of times brown stringy discharge coming from me not a lot just a small amount then it dissappears and nothing again.

has anyone any idea what this is is it possible implementation 
im driving myself mad  


thanks in advance and good luck to us all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I don't want to get your hopes up but it _could_ be implantation bleed.

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Glasgow Girl.....really hope it's implantation for you  

Why don't you come and join the others posting on the 2ww.....here's the link to the thread for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69184.180

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds positive, I've heard this a few times from girls who got their BFP  xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Glasgowgirl,

Sounds similar to what I had on day 11 of the 2ww, and I got a BFP today!!

Good Luck testing on the 19th!

Fiona


----------



## glasgow girl (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies fingers and toes crossed

FIONA Big congrats on your BFP i bet your on cloud9 right now 
send some dust my way .


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Glasgowgirl!

Are you at GRI?

I am really excited but don't think its really sunk in yet!

Can't send dust at the moment (at work and PC doesn't like it), so I'll send you blow you some bubbles, and send you some dust tonight when I get home!

Good Luck

Fiona


----------



## glasgow girl (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Fiona,
Yep im at the GRI  


thanks for blowing me a bubble hehe


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

How do you find GRI?

I attend Edinburgh Royal Infirmary, even though I stay in Motherwell!!


----------



## glasgow girl (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Fiona,

I have to say i have been happy with the GRI,  the waiting room is  a bit run down etc, but the nursing staff make up for that.


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

I am also on 2 ww, which is up tomorrow......I havent had any bleeding at all....is that normal
I am so scared about the result tomorrow....I only had one frostie put back the others died, and mine was at 8cell stage...
I so want to be positive, but I am finding it so difficult right now....this is my 6th time and I dont know how we will cope with another negative..
I have had stomach cramps and AF pains real bad.....but as I said no bleeding....am I just reading too much in to this and stressing myself out.
I am sitting at work, cant even think about my work.....just want to get tomorrow out the way....
Sorry to be down, suppose I am apprehensive....
Good luck to everyone else xxx Verity xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Verity & welcome to FF 

Not everyone gets spotting/bleeding/implantation bleed - we're all different after all.

Pg & AF symptoms are so similar its really difficult to say what is happening...there are women who've had no symptoms at all who get BFPs and there's women who get all sorts of symptoms that feel like AF on way and get BFP's...I appreciate its easier said than done, and we all do it, but try not to over analyse every little thing (or "nothings" as the case may be  )...its such a stressful time so try not to add extra anxiety.

Hang in there...you've only got one day to go so you done good hun...stay positive   

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for that natasha........I promise I will let you all know that the result is tomorrow....
Please all pray for a positive.... 
We want this so badly....xxx

Verity xxx


----------



## jome (Feb 5, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow! hope you get your bfp!!   

lol, jome


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Verity,

I didn't have any implantation bleeding, just some brownish/pinkish discharge (but not a lot),  I also had really sore cramps.

Good Luck and let us know what happens today! 

Fiona


----------

